# Safa school moving campus



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi All

I have secured a school place for both my children at Safa School, been out to visit and loved it, loved the teachers, environment and location - which is right by the villa we will live in!

Today I have found out the school is moving campus to a new area. Does anyone know where it is? I can’t quite work it out from the map provided! Mayden Road, past Dubai bowling - if that means anything to anyone??

I'd really like to know if it is far from the original site (Al Safa – not far from Park & Shop) and how easy it is to get to (from the original site).

I'm a little worried because I’m not looking forward to driving in Dubai and I could deal with a school run which involved no main roads and the school being only 1 street away - now that’s changed I’m scared!

Also does anyone know if the new school is much bigger? Only I quite liked the 'village school' feel of the old site.

Any information would be appreciated, thank you


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Doris Day (Feb 13, 2012)

*Safa school*

Hi

I believe the new campus is very good and not far away but thats all I know, as I hope to start my children there before easter.


----------



## moley (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi,

I have just noticed your post, you have probably found your way there by now, but if you come from the old school along al wasl rd and take a right along safa park it is just over the interchange on the other side of szr. I was also a little disappointed that the school would be getting bigger however the facilities are much better than at the old school, I think they have open days on Tuesday 830am. My son also got a place starting next year. Traffic wont be too bad for you at that time in the morning!!

Looking forward to getting him off to school!!


----------

